# anti punishment training video...Ceasar Milan...



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCGtatpCwI&feature=related

am I missing the punishment, is it that obvious..

I see some instances of stupidity, but cant pinpoint the punishment....

I would love to see how the person that compiled this video would go about working with some of those dogs...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it's the same one I've seen before. He will put his "off" toe or heel (his foot that is not nearest the dog) behind his other leg and touch that toe to the dog in an attention-diverting move?

The videos of this "mindless cruelty" crack me up.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

In some 30 years of on and off dog training I have put an 18 inch
section of hose in my pocket exactly 3 times, and used it twice, as generally 
described in the Koehler boo,.

Both instances were adult male Bouviers, not dogs I had trained,
one of my breeding, one not, that were showing inappropriate
aggression, in the one case going after small dogs in class.

A quick crack across the bridge of the nose, was effective; 
fortunately my timing was good and the dog did not seem to
know where it came from.

This is not fun, and if you are doing it a couple times a week something
is wrong, but sometimes there is a need for real sharp,
even severe, corrections.

I suppose if this were on tape and put on the internet I would be
called a dog abusing pervert, for it would look a lot more severe than
what we saw on this clip.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCGtatpCwI&feature=related
> 
> I would love to see how the person that compiled this video would go about working with some of those dogs...


They are just jealous they don't have his timing.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Blanding said:


> They are just jealous they don't have his timing.


I know I am! :smile:


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Milan is an idiot....


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I know I am! :smile:


Me too!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Keister said:


> Milan is an idiot....


ever work with him in person? off camera?
just curious...as I have heard from people on this board that have worked with him, before he was on television, and he is held in high regards by some of those people, for his understanding and ability to handle dogs...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Julie Blanding said:


> They are just jealous they don't have his timing.


me too! I think he's does a lot of things right, and he's a lot better than most of the TV dog trainers.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

he obviously knows and understands dogs very well....i get a lot of people who ask me if i would recommend watching the show since it is now on over here...but i always say no...it's just entertainment and never a full picture of what happens

when he really gets strong,floods a dog and shuts it down, it looks easy enuff for anyone to try and copy, but i think it would be a disaster for most pet owners to try 

i had a guy who brought a gsd that was biting the heck out of him and his wife ... poor wife had scars all over her legs and the dog was less than 2 yrs old..he had a few nasty ones on his forearms...both owners were in bad shape....but the husband would always walk up to his dog looking like a CLONE of Cesar's "upright, shoulders back and assertive" posture,,, i almost laffed the first time i saw it  then the dog would tag him as soon as he reached down to pick up the food bowl :-(
,,,said he watched the show but it hadn't worked for him and had always relied on speed to dodge the bites :-( .... which didn't work of course once the pup got coordinated 

but i would hope a few people learn some of the basic common sense stuff he talks about about living with their dog ..... that alone should help a lot of people

please speak up if you have ever worked with him .... i'm curious and very jealous about how much he makes for working miracles


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I dont have television so I never seen him, my mum got his bestseller for my christmas present only really read the chapter on cancer detection dogs, I couldn'tfind any references to medical journals just references to some weirdo websites.

I couldn't figure out from the book what venue he competes in???? in fact I am not sure if there is a single training excercise in the book of his, but he does let lots of trainers eg dunbar write training excercises in his book

I actually thought he was a journalist writing a book about training by interviewing a bunch of trainers, thats seems to be what it is about??? So who is he???


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Peter...he's a charismatic "dog man" .... not any kind of competitor in any sport that i know of, and i never saw a dog on his show that did either...considers himself a dog shrink not a trainer
- titled "charisma dog trainer" in japan
- a problem solver who transforms a problem dog that no one else could fix into a sweet compliant pet between three commercials
- particularly takes on dogs who were not fixed after going to " professional dog trainers"
- repeatedly emphasizes on every show ALL problems are solved thru calm assertive pack leadership..and all are caused by a lack of it ... that's a mantra for him
- most i saw involved aggression issues or spoiled dogs that took over the owners house or pulled them around on a leash lunging at other dogs, etc
- uses lots of physical compulsion and has a "Cesar patented" "finger bite" move which he explains is the same thing the momma dog does to her pups
- since i have also never heard the term "red zone" anywhere else, i'm assuming that's another of his patented phrases which means a dog out of control and over the top with aggression
- will often pin a dog to shut it down and brag how he can move away from the dog and it will lay there submissively 
- often redirects by thumping the belly of the dog with his opposite foot from the side the dog is on
- uses a lot of imagination
- boards real bad cases with his pack of 30-40 rehabbed dogs as a kind of boot camp 
- big believer in long brisk walks to burn energy and make the dog calmer to solve problems
- huge fan of pit bulls 
- sometimes gets bit on tv
- works with lots of famous celebrities and their dogs
99% of his cases are complete successes but may have one that fails every now and than in order to preserve the "reality" side of the show

runs the gamut of funny interesting boring and "pisses me off he does it that way" kinda show for me

got a better picture ?? 
...wouldn't go out and buy a TV to see it tho


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Rick... you forgot the shiny white teeth !


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> ... I couldn't figure out from the book what venue he competes in???? in fact I am not sure if there is a single training excercise in the book of his, but he does let lots of trainers eg dunbar write training excercises in his book
> 
> I actually thought he was a journalist writing a book about training by interviewing a bunch of trainers, thats seems to be what it is about??? So who is he???


He's a behaviorist who deals entirely with extreme problem dogs -- dogs who are effed up: dog-aggressive, handler-aggressive, extremely fearful, etc.

He doesn't compete and he's not what we usually mean by "trainer."

He's had several not-particularly-good books, so I don't know what one you mean. 

In person, he's terrific to watch. He's part dog, IMO. His timing and insight are amazing.

Sadly, people watching the Nat Geo show try to do what he does without his ability to diagnose or his presence and timing.

ALso sadly, the producers have made some bad decisions about episodes of the show.

He has done a lot to publicize the wrongheadedness of BSL, particularly for the bully breeds.

All JMO, of course.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

One of the few handlers that actually made a lot of money.

I know I couldn't tell/teach the normal people how to deal.

A couple of weeks ago as I was putting one of my dogs into the car after an outing when a car pulls in and a lady gets out with a nice about 6 or 7 month old Newfie. Very rambunctious and about to pull her over.
She's walking away (or rather trying to) and I ask if I could meet the dog. 'Eh eh eh, okay' she says very warily.
I didn't give any commands or force the dog in the least, but before 2 or 3 minutes had past the dog was laying prone at my side waiting for the next thing to do just like he'd been there his whole life and belonged there.

The woman was amazed because she was used to the pup mawling anyone within reach.

Could I tell her how I did it?
No how or way.

I understand from those that have worked with him, that Mr. Milan can convey the how to.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Randy Allen said:


> ... I understand from those that have worked with him, that Mr. Milan can convey the how to.


I agree with you, Randy, that this is his most important skill. In person, he makes the humans "get it." His skill with dogs is amazing, but not nearly as useful as his people skills.


Also, I agree with Rick: _"... i would hope a few people learn some of the basic common sense stuff he talks about about living with their dog ..... that alone should help a lot of people"_

JMO!


ETA:


rick smith said:


> ... please speak up if you have ever worked with him .... i'm curious and very jealous about how much he makes for working miracles


Well, this was pre Nat Geo, back in the day: when he was grooming dogs (out of a Chevy van), he also held pretty frequent "seminars." 

He became well known in California way before he hit TV.

People from the northern part of the state (like me) would carpool down. Some would have a problem dog, but many (like me and the others I rode down with) went just to watch him work with the problem dogs.

Every person's dog was worked with if the person wanted, every person was advised and practiced with, and the charge was $25 each. :lol: 

I don't think that answers your question, though. :lol: Last I heard he was charging $300 for a local (SoCal) visit, but that was five or six years ago, so who knows.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I will give him credit for how he deals with people. Puts them on blast for their behavior and role in a dogs behavior issues. 

As far as how he deals with dogs...I will say again he is an idiot. 

He lost me (well never really had me) the episode I saw where he takes a dog aggressive Dobie to a dog park and let's it off leash. Gee imagine that there was a dog fight and he ended up kicking dogs. Moron


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Keister said:


> I will give him credit for how he deals with people. Puts them on blast for their behavior and role in a dogs behavior issues.
> 
> As far as how he deals with dogs...I will say again he is an idiot.
> 
> He lost me (well never really had me) the episode I saw where he takes a dog aggressive Dobie to a dog park and let's it off leash. Gee imagine that there was a dog fight and he ended up kicking dogs. Moron



A lot of stupid things are done on the TV show.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

So is he like in style an upgraded for modern tastes hip version of koehler more or less?


----------



## vicki dickey (Jul 5, 2011)

Cesar doesnt give up on a dog. He tries to work out a why for a dog gone wrong and then makes a plan to help it. I give him a lot of credit. He also does a great job of trying to educate the dog owners. He a big advocate of exercise whether walking the dog, roller blading , whatever and he is so right. SO many dogs gone wrong are products of dogs trapped in crates for hours on end, tied up in a back yard or just plain ignored. Shelters are full of these dogs. I notice lately he even talks a bit about the right breed or temperament dog for the person and his life style. How many people make a poor choice because the aussie puppy was so cute until he grew up and they didnt have the yard or the time to keep the dog busy. Theres another shelter full of those outgrown puppies. If Cesar even helps a handful of dogs and dog owners its more than any other program has on TV. I wasnt always a big fan of his, but when I rewatched some of the shows and really listened to what he was saying or trying to explain I realized just what a great dog person he was. Bottom line is he really cares about dogs and their well being so he is okay with me.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

There you go, that Justin A should be getting and eval before he euths his dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

his method works on kids too... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRCJ9l-2FIc


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> his method works on kids too...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRCJ9l-2FIc



Ah, you found it! I looked but couldn't find any clips of that episode. :lol: :lol:

One of my all-time favorite South Parks.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

People can say what they want about Ceasar, still he takes on a lot of dogs others won't touch. I'm sure he has some failures, but who among us, that train, haven't. 

DFrost


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I have many many examples of Milan being a moron. But I will keep going back to the video I posted when he went to OJ. 

He was on like day 80 with the damn dog and made what appears to be zero progress. Brings him out to OJ with all his bullshit collars on. OJ takes that shit of and within 10 minutes has the dog occupied and around other dogs without showing aggression. 

I have a little more insight on that particular situation though.


----------



## Andy Sepulveda (Jun 19, 2010)

@Chris Where did you post that video?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think he's ever claimed to be a dog trainer. He teaches people how to get control over their dogs.
Personally I have nothing but respect for a man that can run 20-30 dogs together an keep them under control. Don't care how he gets it done!


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

He is an idiot with a great marketing department.

There is no reason to kick a dog in the groin ever unless it is life or death at that moment. 

I hope he gets mauled by a dog one day.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Here ya go......

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S3XrKkrAZpY


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Tanya
imo you are over WAY exaggerating when you call it a kick in the groin
- have you ever heard of a heeling stick ?
- do you know what redirection means ?
- be careful how you define dog abuse 

on a few occasions i have gotten my foot under dogs and sent them flying ... i call it punting
- it was not a life or death situation, but i felt it was appropriate at the time 
- r u familiar with american football ? .....(this is not a soccer move)

Bob's comment was very interesting regarding him not being a trainer per se, but someone who helps people get control over their dogs

*** good perspective and is probably more necessary for most owners with problems than learning precision OB

btw, regarding getting control over DA cases
- the vids i watched for this usually involved Cesar taking the DA case to his yard full of dogs and letting THEM confront the nutcase rather than just laying on OB to control the dog and "manage" the problem
- i really like this method and having that resource (pack of well managed dogs) really HELPS ..
- i'm jealous of that nice pack and wish i had one like that too 

Maggie ... don't know how i missed the teeth...VERY jealous of those choppers too and i constantly bitch about how my dog can take down a raw drumstick in seconds but it now takes me a few minutes and requires a fork unless it's from KFC ](*,)
...and one of mine is glued in tx to a hard headed rottie boy 
...wonder how many of those was he born with ?? // lol //

Chris .. the vid you posted won't open on my laptop

is the red zone a Cesar term only ? always been curious


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Here's a vid which should open...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCGtatpCwI

I must admit I used this back kick technique long before I ever watched Caesar. I generally only used it though if I had two or more dogs on leash, usually two gsds and there was a situation up front potentially developing. It was a good reminder for them to pay attention in addition to instantly break the undesired focus...I do not believe I ever hurt them whilst doing that. Can be very effective.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to do it back when I was in my teens and early 20's and the Khoeler book was my dog training bible. I don't do a lot of things the way I did 20 years ago though. 

I'm not saying a little boot to the backside is cruel and still do it every once in awhile. It's the whole training philosophy and mindset that is my problem with Milan. It is cruel to me if you use those techniques as a base for dogs that don't need it. He intentionally places dogs in positions to use force and psychologically bullies dogs, ESP fearful dogs, for the same of television entertainment. 

I have an ethical issue with that.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Much of what he does i look at like trying to teach a kid that violence is wrong by spanking or hitting them. Just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

chris i cant see your video ?


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3XrKkrAZpY

I think this is the link chris wanted


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

<<<<He was on like day 80 with the damn dog and made what appears to be zero progress. Brings him out to OJ with all his bullshit collars on. OJ takes that shit of and within 10 minutes has the dog occupied and around other dogs without showing aggression.>>>>

This OJ guy did not do anything better with the dog than Cesar , not sure where you saw that, 
Cesar had a volhart type choker on, guy put normal choker on , so not sure where the whole changed all equipment info your giving went

also If you saw this WHOLE episode, the dog s problem was ATTACKING thier small beige dog! so putting a small beige toy on a flirt pole and watching the dog attack it , is NOT WHAT I CALL FIXING THE ISSUE..


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Do you think it would have made a difference if they used a red toy instead?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

No , but i dont think you cure small dog aggression, ( or work on it ) with a small toy on a flirt pole,,


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Tammy I believe you are totally missing the concept of the training style. 

The dog was showing aggression when it got out of the car so I don't think it was specific to their other dog. 

You just don't get or buy into the training method. From your responses to some of my posts, I'm not sure you ever will. Step number one would be open mind to different ideas instead of saying something won't work without seeing it. 

I will show you someday soon. ;-)


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Keister said:


> Tammy I believe you are totally missing the concept of the training style.
> 
> The dog was showing aggression when it got out of the car so I don't think it was specific to their other dog.
> 
> ...


Tammy may be missing the training style as you say....then again, maybe she is not. I agree with Tammy, the scenario we saw in the vid,,, would not address the ISsue apparently which was being experienced by the owner.

The dog didn't look overly aggressive to me, just looked like a dog with a bit of drive and unruly. It takes a little bit of understanding to have large dogs which have a bit of prey drive to live in close quarters with small, particularly fast moving other dogs.

So, it can be addressed, at least one way by constant conditioning...and the dog learns constraint in order to live with his house companions...I doubt that could be achieved by enhancing the dogs' prey drive. On the other hand.... capturing the dogs' focus and maintaining it, is a good foundation for training.

Doesn't really address the issue unless it was going to be a longer term commitment by a competent owner/handler. Just my view.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't the the Milan methods or philosophy that well.
What I have seen and experienced though is what the JQ public was taken away from his books and tv show.
Don't worry let them work it out.

Yeah right, I hear that me and my dogs are moving away as far and as fast I can.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> No , but i dont think you cure small dog aggression, ( or work on it ) with a small toy on a flirt pole,,


So if I had a dog that wanted to chase and kill frogs, would you suggest never playing with tennis balls because they're the same colour or look similar when bouncing, even if he loves chasing them and will work for them as a reward?

I think that's all they were trying to do here, establish toy drive so they can use it as reward/distraction to counter his dog aggression and lack of focus. And it did seem to engage him and keep him from making threats towards the other dogs that were around him.

I really don't think just because the flirt toy looked possibly a bit similar to a small dog of the same colour he is now going to go chasing that dog even more, just like I don't think having a dog in protection sports makes them want to go after people on the street.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> So if I had a dog that wanted to chase and kill frogs, would you suggest never playing with tennis balls because they're the same colour or look similar when bouncing, even if he loves chasing them and will work for them as a reward?
> 
> I think that's all they were trying to do here, establish toy drive so they can use it as reward/distraction to counter his dog aggression and lack of focus. And it did seem to engage him and keep him from making threats towards the other dogs that were around him.
> 
> I really don't think just because the flirt toy looked possibly a bit similar to a small dog of the same colour he is now going to go chasing that dog even more, just like I don't think having a dog in protection sports makes them want to go after people on the street.


I think you are banging on about the colour of the toy like a juvenile.

You are not going to use a toy as reward/distraction to counteract/distract when they are living together, as an effective end result. Inexperienced people should not keep dogs like these together...I don't think there is an easy fix for the numpty owner in these cases. Just BS tv!


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!

Marta is right. Start by using the prey drive to build focus, then teach them very solid OB, then start conditioning to whatever the dogs triggers are. 

As for the living situation this can acomplish the ability to walk dogs together or even have them co-exist under supervision. If you have dog Agression mixed with prey Agression the dogs should never be together unsupervised anyway.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris Keister said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!
> 
> Marta is right. Start by using the prey drive to build focus, then teach them very solid OB, then start conditioning to whatever the dogs triggers are.
> 
> As for the living situation this can acomplish the ability to walk dogs together or even have them co-exist under supervision. If you have dog Agression mixed with prey Agression the dogs should never be together unsupervised anyway.


Great advice for Joe Public pet owner to address his issue ???

I get what you're saying, but it does not relate to the C M conversation we have been having I don't think.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>>So if I had a dog that wanted to chase and kill frogs, would you suggest never playing with tennis balls because they're the same colour or look similar when bouncing, even if he loves chasing them and will work for them as a reward...

Yes , Marta , you know me well ..

>>>>I really don't think just because the flirt toy looked possibly a bit similar to a small dog of the same colour he is now going to go chasing that dog even more,


who cares the color, i just said it as a similarity , i am saying this dog chases and tries to kill thier small dog, so STARTING OFF training with a flirt pole and using prey drive , to me is not the best plan in training, I understand training, and understand what this guys plan is, first engage the dog then start some ob using that tool , BUT in this case i disagree with using this as your first tool , 

hey everyone does things different , I work with dog aggression ALOT and you know this, I run up to 20 or more dogs together , some with DA some without and everything in between, 
this dog needs OB but not starting it using prey when its trying to kill small moving things, 

to me its common sense,,, 

when you train a dog like this dog with this method , let me know how it goes,,


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We used the back "kick" 30+ yrs ago to teach a dog the stand from a sit when in heel position. I don't ever recall anyone using it as any sort of punishment or using it hard enough to consider it a punishing kick. 
I've also seen CM do it in most all of his tv episodes and STILL have never seen it used to excess or heavy enough to cause pain in the dog. 
Like him or not, calling that abusive is really a stretch. Something I'd expect to hear on some pet forum but not here!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> ... I must admit I used this back kick technique long before I ever watched Caesar. I generally only used it though if I had two or more dogs on leash, usually two gsds and there was a situation up front potentially developing. *It was a good reminder for them to pay attention in addition to instantly break the undesired focus...I do not believe I ever hurt them whilst doing that. Can be very effective.*





Bob Scott said:


> ... *I don't ever recall anyone using it as any sort of punishment or using it hard enough to consider it a punishing kick.* ... I've also seen CM do it in most all of his tv episodes and STILL have never seen it used to excess or heavy enough to cause pain in the dog. ... *Like him or not, calling that abusive is really a stretch.* Something I'd expect to hear on some pet forum but not here!


I completely agree with both.

It's something I've used, and my intention as well as my effect was to gain quick attention/refocus. It's a toe touch that isn't telegraphed to the dog because it comes from my "off" foot.




I might add that if I did that maneuver hard enough to cause pain, I'd probably fall over.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> >>>>So if I had a dog that wanted to chase and kill frogs, would you suggest never playing with tennis balls because they're the same colour or look similar when bouncing, even if he loves chasing them and will work for them as a reward...
> 
> Yes , Marta , you know me well ..
> 
> ...


Ok I seriously thought your objection to the toy was because it was beige and the dog was beige. You're objecting to the use of prey drive in a dog with prey aggression.

I would still stand behind the flirt toy. If the dog has the high prey drive to try to kill the little dog (well first of all they shouldn't be living together or be left off leash together, so in that it's beside the point if the dog would try to chase the dog more) but ulitmately if you can harness what this dog really wants and use it as motivation (which would be a process), you've got gold. Sure you could use food, but if it's not the higher motivator you're not going to get max drive for the ob which is what you need. The way I see it, why ignore gold and settle for silver to pay the dog with.

Haus is massively obsessed with tennis balls. As much as he would love to go for the dog standing next to him, that dog does not exist when he knows the ball is involved or the possibility of the ball. He will work for food, but food does not compare to the desire to kick that dog's ass. Without that ball, all that's left is pure compulsion, which I have used in addition, but if I did not have the massive desire to chase the ball I would have to use much more compulsion. I much rather use some form of high motivation to mould the dog into the right behaviour then proof with compulsion as the desire to comply in the long run will be stronger. After all what is the hardest dog to train, the one with little to no motivation.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

I participated in a CM seminar a few years ago in Austin. Still use a lot of his methods that work for me. As he said, there are as many scenarios as there are personalities involved both human and canine. It's how you adjust/react to accommodate each scenario. He also said he'd rather be in a room full of unknown Pits than he would humans. He at least trusts the dogs. TV is just that, for entertainment and a method for financially supporting what he enjoys doing off screen and that is working with dogs with behavior issues. My husband has been on the History channel a lot lately and believe me the script is made to sell.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> We used the back "kick" 30+ yrs ago to teach a dog the stand from a sit when in heel position. I don't ever recall anyone using it as any sort of punishment or using it hard enough to consider it a punishing kick.
> I've also seen CM do it in most all of his tv episodes and STILL have never seen it used to excess or heavy enough to cause pain in the dog.
> Like him or not, calling that abusive is really a stretch. Something I'd expect to hear on some pet forum but not here!


Right Bob!

I once watched this. The chap was long, lean and incredibly athletic. He gave the "back-kick" in heeling so fast, you nearly didn't see it. It looked like ballet!! When the dog is inattentive, it's a good resource, had forgotten about it.

He told me once that I should be proud to present my dog in heeling at IPO, as it was a kind of show. He also told me not to watch the ones who went before me at the trial but to sit quietly, collect my thoughts and, when it was time - go in and show 'em all what we can do.

Maybe it is a punishment - because "tapping his backside as a counteract to inattentiveness - what is that?" However, this was never painful, maybe equal to a little pull on the "sharpened" pinch collar but more effective as coming from "where??".

Do not interpret as the Italian's "pinching of the bum" which is totally positve for the 2-legged female variety!!


----------

